# Today's storm pics



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Was out plowing around 12:30 pm and then again at 8 o'clock and just got done, and have to go back out in the morning. Just thought I'd take a few pics of the truck.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I heard on the news you guys are getting pounded. I saw a 50 car pile up in Grand Rapids with white out conditions. Be safe out there. Nice pictures keep them coming.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll try and take more tomorrow morning.
Yeah there were accidents all over the place. The neighbor and I took a ride to the RV show, and the roads were about 40MPH, and it wasn't good. I plowed 2 times today, and will have to in the morning. So I'm making a little bit of money.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Wish we got that much snow. we got about 3-4" around Lansing. I head that earlier this morning around Holland they were getting 3" per hour!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

plowmanben;758453 said:


> Wish we got that much snow. we got about 3-4" around Lansing. I head that earlier this morning around Holland they were getting 3" per hour!


I doubt 3 inches per hour, it may have seemed like 3 inches an hour because the wind was blowing like crazy.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Went out this morning, I programed my alarm for 5:30, but forgot to set it, I herd the city plows go by at 6:15, so I woke up and quick left the drive at 6:30, and stayed out just long enough so I didn't have to go to church, so I needed more time, so I decided to go do my girl friends and uncles over in dorr just for S&G's.
P.S. In the second picture, the snow is going down hill about a 4 foot drop at about a 70 degree slope.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great pic's.
We got around 6" up here, had everyone plowed last night now I see we had some drifting last night so you know where I'll be headed soon.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

AndyTblc;758555 said:


> P.S. In the second picture, the snow is going down hill about a 4 foot drop at about a 70 degree slope.


70° slope?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

flakesmeangreen;758610 said:


> 70° slope?


Yeah , if the truck were to go down it, it would flip, it only a vertical drop of 4 feet, but it's steep. It's about the angle of a slash like this /. That driveway marker is where it starts going down hill.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

AndyTblc;758552 said:


> I doubt 3 inches per hour, it may have seemed like 3 inches an hour because the wind was blowing like crazy.


I didn't really believe it either, but that's what they said on the weather channel. That doesn't mean it was right though.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

plowmanben;758647 said:


> I didn't really believe it either, but that's what they said on the weather channel. That doesn't mean it was right though.


The weather channel is in atlanta, I doubt it was right. But as long as we got 2 inches, then I was happy, but plowed 3 times, so I'm rolling in the money.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures, I am hoping I can at least get one more good storm to put the plow on my truck...


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I took my plow off after I got done this morning, so I'm thinking we may get some more snow.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

AndyTblc;759079 said:


> I took my plow off after I got done this morning, so I'm thinking we may get some more snow.


isn't that how it always seems to happen?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

ALC-GregH;759247 said:


> isn't that how it always seems to happen?


Well we got a trace of snow, and thats it, So I think I'll take the flashers down and go wash the truck and see what that brings me:salute:
Only I have to wait till I'm done with school first, 3 classes 2 times a week is rough let me tell you, then a night class thursdays, and sit on the computer the other days. I'm ready for retirement.


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

*lol andy*



AndyTblc;758555 said:


> Went out this morning, I programed my alarm for 5:30, but forgot to set it, I herd the city plows go by at 6:15, so I woke up and quick left the drive at 6:30, and stayed out just long enough so I didn't have to go to church, so I needed more time, so I decided to go do my girl friends and uncles over in dorr just for S&G's.
> P.S. In the second picture, the snow is going down hill about a 4 foot drop at about a 70 degree slope.


 look in orange what a pimp


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics*


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

progressivelawn;769283 said:


> look in orange what a pimp


Thanks for pointing out my lack of detail and grammar skills. I plew her driveway.



nickplowing1972;769596 said:


> *nice pics*


Thanks.
Haven't had any snow in almost a month.


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

lol go on yahoo andy


----------

